# Berechnung von Ratenzahlungen



## fjordschritt (24. November 2009)

Guten Abend,

hocke hier vor einem Problem.

Ich soll ein Programm schreiben, dass Ratenzahlungen berechnen soll.

Es sollen 4 Parameter eingegeben. Zudem soll das Ergebnis auf 2 Nachkommastellen gerundet werden.

Zu erst soll die Differenz zwischen Barzahlunspreis und Gesamtpreis bei Ratenzahlung ausgegeben werden.

Habe mal so angefangen.

public class Ratenzahlung{}

public static void main(String[0] args[4]){}

Wie geht es dann weiter. Ich weiß nur, dass die Ausgabe mit System.out.println(Differenz)
funktioniert. Und ich weiß, dass man für die 2 Nachkommastellen auch noch etwas beachten muss.


----------



## Jellysheep (25. November 2009)

Hier mal ein Vorschlag:

```
public class Ratenzahlung{
    public static void main(String[] args){
         if(args.length == 4){
            int barpreis = Integer.parseInt(args[0]), anz_raten = Integer.parseInt(args[1]), kosten_pro_rate = Integer.parseInt(args[2]), anzahlung = Integer.parseInt(args[3]);
            int gesamtpreis = kosten_pro_rate*anz_raten + anzahlung;
            System.out.println("Barpreis: "+barpreis+"€\nGesamtpreis mit "+anz_raten+" Raten zu "+kosten_pro_rate+"€ und einer Anzahlung von "+anzahlung+"€: "+gesamtpreis+"€ \nDifferenz: "+(gesamtpreis-barpreis)+"€");
        }
    }
}
```


----------



## fjordschritt (25. November 2009)

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe. Jedoch gibt er leider nichts aus, wenn ich es ausführe. Nutze Netbeans und wenn ich es ausführen möchte gibt er nur run: aus und dann war es das. Bestätigung kommt noch, dass es erfogreich war. Weiter nichts.


----------



## Jellysheep (25. November 2009)

Du musst 4 Parameter beim Starten der main-Funktion angeben: 
1. Den Barpreis
2. Anzahl der Raten
3. Kosten pro Rate
4. Anzahlung
Wenn das in Netbeans nicht geht, kannst du es jav über die Eingabeaufforderung / Cmd machen. Erst in den jeweiligen Ordner wechseln und dann z.B.:


> java Ratenzahlung 1225 12 95 150


----------

